# Hunting Regulations Frustration



## Meat Hunter (Jul 27, 2013)

I do not understand why the department of natural resources who is *supported* by us the sportsmen of this state continually set wma check in hunting dates that start in the middle of of the week. Most people that I know are off on Saturday and Sunday. Most of us have limited off time. Do you think the DNR in their infinite wisdom would consider the working people of this state and set start dates for the weekends? The same goes for the rifle ranges. How about closing them on Monday and Tuesday? Yeah I know bubba doesn't want to work the the weekends, but that's when most of us are off!  Get it we support "yall"....... Yall" should try to support us? That's called customer service. Something that government tends to forget. 
 Also quota hunts, how many folks have been to a quota hunt that only a handful of people show up for? I have!  how about doing away with the quota hunts and have it first come first serve? I used to hunt doves at Oconee WMA. I had gone out there for years when Mallory was the game warden there. Yeah the fields were somewhat crowded but no one ever got hurt and it was a great time. I went out there when there were as many as 100 hunters at each field, now they have it for a quota hunt for a total of 60. I'll bet you there won't be anymore than 30 hunters that will show up on that! And where did the magic number 60 come from? Oh and one more thing, Cedar creek! What's the deal with the check in hunts this year?  Both the October and November hunts are on the full moon weekends. Any darn fool knows that deer move all night long on full moon weeks. Why did they move both of these hunts forward an entire week this year? Just a guess, but  maybe the the game biologist down there messed up the management plan and too many deer were killed in the last couple of years? Just a guess. In my humble opinion we hunters/sportsman will continue to get this treatment until we start making our dissatisfaction with the department of natural resources known. So don't just sit there and stare at your lap top. Get vocal! Call someone and let them know! Otherwise they "the non hunting public" and the government bureaucrats with quietly regulate hunting into oblivion. We deserve better!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 27, 2013)

Not everyone sees it like that........ I think the way they are run now is just fine. I LOVE the fact that some hunts are during the week, not as many yahoos out there. Oh yeah I have 2 jobs and make it work.


----------



## mbentle2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Most of the hunts do start during the week but they are open through Saturday most of the time, so they already work a Saturday for us. I agree with not having them on Sunday, they shouldn't have to work on Sunday. As for when the dates are set the hunts well I'm sure they know better than us what weeks they need to be for what's best for the property. Thank you to all you DNR folks. By the way I don't agree with them on everything but I believe they do the best they can. They cant please every one all the time. Again good job and thanks to DNR


----------



## Meat Hunter (Jul 28, 2013)

*Rebuttal*

Again you are missing the point, they work for us. Most of the people I know work during the week and are off on the weekends. Kids are off on the weekends. That's when we have time to go to the woods and or rifle ranges. Opening WMA hunts during the middle of the week limits a lot of people from going out there due to work and other obligations. Many of these WMA hunts especially in the mountain areas are only open two and three times a year. If you want to hunt in areas where no one is out there "yahoos" then join a club. Public land is just that public. Open these places up and knock off all of the restrictions with the quotas and the middle of the week start dates. Otherwise the way I see it is they are attempting to limit hunter access.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 28, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> Again you are missing the point, they work for us. Most of the people I know work during the week and are off on the weekends. Kids are off on the weekends. That's when we have time to go to the woods and or rifle ranges. Opening WMA hunts during the middle of the week limits a lot of people from going out there due to work and other obligations. Many of these WMA hunts especially in the mountain areas are only open two and three times a year. If you want to hunt in areas where no one is out there "yahoos" then join a club. Public land is just that public. Open these places up and knock off all of the restrictions with the quotas and the middle of the week start dates. Otherwise the way I see it is they are attempting to limit hunter access.



Oh no I get the point just fine, your the one who is all out of whack because it does not fit your schedule. Should the biologists call and ask what days you have off and schedule the hunts?? They have scheduled them in this manner for many, many years. People schedule their days off from work every year to make it work. And for your info they are limiting hunter access, they have for years. If you don't people will blast anything that moves and no game is left, you can't have a free for all. Our DNR is not perfect, but they do know what they are doing.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 28, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> Again you are missing the point, they work for us. Most of the people I know work during the week and are off on the weekends. Kids are off on the weekends. That's when we have time to go to the woods and or rifle ranges. Opening WMA hunts during the middle of the week limits a lot of people from going out there due to work and other obligations. Many of these WMA hunts especially in the mountain areas are only open two and three times a year. If you want to hunt in areas where no one is out there "yahoos" then join a club. Public land is just that public. Open these places up and knock off all of the restrictions with the quotas and the middle of the week start dates. Otherwise the way I see it is they are attempting to limit hunter access.


 
If you have a problem with "yahoos" as you call them why don't you go join a club so they don't bother you . I work weekends every other week so because of that I hunt the opportunities I have during the week. Why should I have to burn vacation to hunt and you not? I like the system the way it is. The DNR can't please everyone. Is it Sept yet!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 28, 2013)

The way I see it is this. You only get drawn for one quota hunt. If it starts in the middle of the week like most do, then use a couple vacation days. Not really that hard.

As for the actual quota numbers, DNR likely sets the number the way they do counting on a certain percentage to not show up. The DNR does a fine job in my opinion. But like everything else in life, you can't please everyone.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 28, 2013)

I do wish they make some of these quotas 4 days again instead of 3. Wait a couple yrs or 3 and then only get to hunt 3 days.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 28, 2013)

The DNR is doing a excellent job!!! Leave it as it is!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 29, 2013)

I like hunts starting in the middle of the week myself. I also like short work weeks! So I use my vacation to hunt WMAs and shorten the work week.


----------



## bowbuck (Jul 30, 2013)

How bout we let folks that are educated in the subject matter make educated decisions based on scientific data.  I personally like killing unsuspecting WMA deer on wed and thurs before those 9-5, 5 day week " yahoos" hit the woods.  Nothing like going to work Saturday with two blue bands in the truck.  Good luck hunting that scrape with the blood in it. :rofl

PS that buck in my avatar died opening morning of a WMA hunt when alot of folks were at work. Lol


----------



## Meat Hunter (Jul 31, 2013)

I disagree. Folks keep drinking the cool aid. The way I see it many folks trust government way too much. Keep shooting those does, it will increase your herd size. Coyotes really don't hurt deer herds. The insurance lobbyist's have nothing to do with game regulations. Yep its good for you, hunt in the middle of the week. Set opening days on adult/child hunts in the middle of the week, Your kids teachers will understand. Hey I hear that lead-free ammo is great, that's what they say in California! Red wolves are not that bad, elk love them. Ethanol is good for your 2 stroke. Why do you need barbs on a hook, it just hurts the fish. We can't cut the trees down in the forest its not good for the red cockaded woodpeckers, so says the Sierra club! Yep you can shoot a hog with a .22, its small game season. Please guys this is why nothing changes here in Georgia, folks keep drinking the cool aid. I hear Sasquatch has been seen chasing the easter bunny.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 31, 2013)

stick-n-string said:


> The DNR is doing a excellent job!!! Leave it as it is!!!!




X-2........Just wish we had MORE DNR officers to patrol
NF lands and WMAs during all hunt dates.....


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey I went on quota hunts a lot of years when I was in school, those days were days well spent out of school.  When my boys gt a lil older they gonna enjoy some days off as well, so keep em during the week, most folks that complain about the WMa system should probably join a club...it would be silly to think you could open WMa up free for all style, government or not, just imagine how many folks would go shoot the deer off of the areas nearest population dense areas like Atlanta, well, shoot guess ya could join a club next year when there are no deer on WMa lands


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 1, 2013)

*Yep*

I should of known better than to expect an intelligent conversation here, I think Rush Limbaugh calls it "low information voters". I call it low information hunters!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 1, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> I should of known better than to expect an intelligent conversation here, I think Rush Limbaugh calls it "low information voters". I call it low information hunters!





You seem to be really upset because DNR does not set
hunt dates to fit your work schedule........
Many, many hunters ( I included), plan ahead, take
vacation, and take advantage of what ever WMA we can
fit into our schedules....
DNR manages a large number of WMAs with limited Game
Wardens, an it would make little sense to schedule
hunts for weekends only !!!!!!!!!!
Maybe you should take up fishing...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Aug 1, 2013)

Guys we're wasting our time arguing with this guy. He has 45 posts and 99.9% of them have been confrontational and griping. He's just trolling. Don't feed the trolls.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 1, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> I should of known better than to expect an intelligent conversation here, I think Rush Limbaugh calls it "low information voters". I call it low information hunters!





Before you cast blame elsewhere, look inward.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 1, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Guys we're wasting our time arguing with this guy. He has 45 posts and 99.9% of them have been confrontational and griping. He's just trolling. Don't feed the trolls.




"Trolls gotta eat, same as............."


----------



## JWilson (Aug 1, 2013)

You can kill pigs with a 22 I do it every single year on WMA's.


----------



## SouthrnPride (Aug 1, 2013)

hortonhunter22 said:


> Hey I went on quota hunts a lot of years when I was in school, those days were days well spent out of school.  When my boys gt a lil older they gonna enjoy some days off as well, so keep em during the week, most folks that complain about the WMa system should probably join a club...it would be silly to think you could open WMa up free for all style, government or not, just imagine how many folks would go shoot the deer off of the areas nearest population dense areas like Atlanta, well, shoot guess ya could join a club next year when there are no deer on WMa lands



Look at Allatoona WMA. Wide open and I kill deer there every year. Just saying


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 2, 2013)

SouthrnPride said:


> Look at Allatoona WMA. Wide open and I kill deer there every year. Just saying



Quota and limited hunts tend to be on WMAs that cannot handle the hunting pressure that some others can.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 2, 2013)

hortonhunter22 said:


> Hey I went on quota hunts a lot of years when I was in school, those days were days well spent out of school.  When my boys gt a lil older they gonna enjoy some days off as well, so keep em during the week, most folks that complain about the WMa system should probably join a club...it would be silly to think you could open WMa up free for all style, government or not, just imagine how many folks would go shoot the deer off of the areas nearest population dense areas like Atlanta, well, shoot guess ya could join a club next year when there are no deer on WMa lands



I hunt in a state that has the majority of the state lands open all season long, kind of like national forest land.  You can still drive down the road and see deer everywhere.  The problem isnt with the hunters killing everything, its with the limits set, in the state I was referenceing they have a 1 buck limit and you have to apply for doe tags which are issued based on the area applied for.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 2, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> I hunt in a state that has the majority of the state lands open all season long, kind of like national forest land.  You can still drive down the road and see deer everywhere.  The problem isnt with the hunters killing everything, its with the limits set, in the state I was referenceing they have a 1 buck limit and you have to apply for doe tags which are issued based on the area applied for.





I would vote for a system like that............


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 10, 2013)

That's exactly what I am talking about!  Intelligent dialogue. Instead of allowing the state to dictate who can hunt where with quota hunts that are never fully hunted how about striking a balance? Can anybody tell me the percentage of no shows at the quota hunts here in our state? How many people have put in for a quota hunt and not have been able to go for one reason or another? Hey DNR how about first come first serve? Or how about opening all of the state WMA-s at the same time. Thereby reducing the amount of concentrated hunters on the WMA-s. I mean not to be argumentative but can we try something different? Just accepting the way its always been done breeds mindless policy. All I am saying is take the buckets off your heads and think a little bit!


----------



## Bone Collector (Aug 11, 2013)

I have hunted BF Grant a good number of times and I've never had an issue with hunting during the week. This probably keeps the number of hunters down that apply for the hunt, which is fine for those of us that are willing to burn some vacation time.

The hunts used to be 4 days long. Yet, I've always noticed that the majority of all hunters were usually gone by the 4th morning. The 4th day was always on Saturday! It seems to me the DNR/WRD decided that there weren't enough people left on the 4th day to waste money staffing it.

If you can't hunt when it's scheduled, don't bother to apply or complain. The majority make it work and the majority rules. In the end 3 days are better that none, even if they aren't conveniently catered to your personal schedule...

BC


----------



## Blackberryhill (Aug 20, 2013)

*Current System Works*

I used to hunt with private clubs for most of my life, until I got fed up with the foolishness. I learned about WMA's and have been hunting them ever since. I would much rather pay $19/year to have access to over 1,000,000 acres than pay $1,000 to hunt 2,500 acres with more turmoil than a person can tolerate. I have almost been shot at least three times by the so-called safe and sane hunters that join private clubs. I have never felt my safety jeopardized on a WMA. 

I work 12 hour shifts, which means I get days off during one week and the weekend off on the next week. I look forward to the week day hunts because of fewer people in the woods. When planning my hunts I just look for the WMA's that are open and practical for my schedule and desires. The current system works, although it might not be best suited for everyone's personal life, it still works. 

My only complaint is not having enough time and money to hunt everyday. The GA DNR does an excellent job considering what they have to work with, especially with all the budget cuts over the years. Most DNR staff are very friendly and pleasant to encounter. You will always have a few bad apples anywhere you go, but I won't lose any sleep over them.

There are reasons for the schedules posted each year. We might not always understand them, and that's why the state employees professionals to handle such issues. Every year the DNR hosts meetings for the public to voice opinions, concerns, and requests for potential changes. If you don't like the current system you are welcome to attend any of these meetings and voice your concerns. That is if the meetings coincide with your off time from work, might better tell them when they can hold those meetings.


----------



## EMT TOMMY (Aug 20, 2013)

Buy a bow hunt wma all season. Just saying


----------



## Milkman (Aug 20, 2013)

toolmkr20 said:


> Guys we're wasting our time arguing with this guy. He has 45 posts and 99.9% of them have been confrontational and griping. He's just trolling. Don't feed the trolls.





Paymaster said:


> "Trolls gotta eat, same as............."



Meathunter,

All who work have limited time off. I choose to go to WMA and State Park quota hunts regularly. I like it that they start on Tuesdays and Thursdays. I work full time and have for 40 years.  I choose my vacation days wisely and take off to enjoy these hunts.  Try it sometime and you may like it. 

You have started 8 threads to whine about how the "man" is oppressing you.  Do you have some sort of agenda?


----------



## mikeymike (Aug 21, 2013)

Blah, Blah,Blah. It is what it is, if you don't like it then do something about changing it besides whining about it on the computer!


----------



## Meat Hunter (Aug 24, 2013)

Gentleman; First of all I consider all of you friends and brothers and sisters in camouflage. Collectively we hunters are many in numbers, but they very reason most of us seek the solitude of beauty of the forests makes us not as organized as we should be. We have many enemies that are against what we do. These enemies are horrified that we hunt and fish, they are horrified that we teach our children to be individuals and self sufficient. They would prefer you and your families to be hooked into an electronic box and play non violent video games or be involved in more civilized recreations like trash removal and tree planting. When I see things like rest rooms at the Roberts bike camp and bridges and crosswalks being built with Federal and state money for equestrians and their horses. I say why can't we get some restrooms and maybe even a bathroom with hot water on some of our bigger WMA-s or National forest areas. Why not more sponsored dove fields being cut and planted, or more food plots on public land? Why not be more liberal with the opening of WMA-s? I.E. why restrict the WMA-s for bow hunting only and stop small game hunters in these areas? Why all of the quota hunts? Yes Milkman I too use all available opportunities to hunt, but trust me friend they can do better. And when I mean better, i'm not talking about the local game and DNR people, sure they do a great job with what they are given. I'm talking about the the administration and the people that make the decisions. Closing all of these WMA-s they way they do in this state is ridiculous. If we sportsman accept this steady incremental limiting hunter access then we deserve what we get. Someone once told me you can't do things differently the same ole way!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 24, 2013)

Meat Hunter said:


> Gentleman; First of all I consider all of you friends and brothers and sisters in camouflage. Collectively we hunters are many in numbers, but they very reason most of us seek the solitude of beauty of the forests makes us not as organized as we should be. We have many enemies that are against what we do. These enemies are horrified that we hunt and fish, they are horrified that we teach our children to be individuals and self sufficient. They would prefer you and your families to be hooked into an electronic box and play non violent video games or be involved in more civilized recreations like trash removal and tree planting. When I see things like rest rooms at the Roberts bike camp and bridges and crosswalks being built with Federal and state money for equestrians and their horses. I say why can't we get some restrooms and maybe even a bathroom with hot water on some of our bigger WMA-s or National forest areas. Why not more sponsored dove fields being cut and planted, or more food plots on public land? Why not be more liberal with the opening of WMA-s? I.E. why restrict the WMA-s for bow hunting only and stop small game hunters in these areas? Why all of the quota hunts? Yes Milkman I too use all available opportunities to hunt, but trust me friend they can do better. And when I mean better, i'm not talking about the local game and DNR people, sure they do a great job with what they are given. I'm talking about the the administration and the people that make the decisions. Closing all of these WMA-s they way they do in this state is ridiculous. If we sportsman accept this steady incremental limiting hunter access then we deserve what we get. Someone once told me you can't do things differently the same ole way!



Some good points made. I suppose the lack of funding lies behind most of the points you make.  If we as sportsmen allowed the state to tax us more by increased license fees which are specifically required by law to do these things it might help.  However, all money related decisions happen under the capitol dome. Our only hope is to make them understand and fund these programs


----------

